# Susan Duguid's boys



## Kenny MacRitchie (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there any of you "Susan Duguid" boys out there, get in touch for a chat about old times Kenny Macritchie(?HUH)


----------



## petermac (Dec 2, 2006)

Kenny, I beleive I sailed with your good self on the Stephaniturn? She sent a few crackers there! John Turnbull and Steve were brilliant to sail with.....and then mate with a slight brain dysfunction, blew his top at everything....Oh, and how could I forget Black Bob from Liverpool...I remember him arriving one evening to Join at the Canada dock and he had no money to pay for the Taxi, poor guy used to give his money away to others in need and left nothing for himself, generous to a fault.


----------



## Kenny MacRitchie (Oct 25, 2011)

*Stephaniturm*

Hi there i remember the Steph. and all those guys you mentioned Captains Turnbull and Breedon and of who could forget Black Bob he was something else. I came across Steve Breedon years later on the accomidation platform Safe Scandinavia as for the that mate who could forget him as for the ship tatty but happy
Kenny MacRitchie(==D)


----------

